# Overnight with a Toddler in Coach?



## Kitty (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello,

My husband and I are planning a cross-country trip from Chicago to Los Angeles in the fall, and we'd like to take the train (our first train trip). However, we have a two-year old (who is still using a crib at home). As I understand it, there are no seat belts, so is there anyway he can sleep in coach without us worrying that he will fall out of his seat? Any suggestions?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2011)

We did it when my stepson was 4 (or 3?) - he curled up on the floor and had plenty of space, and we didn't have any issues or worries.


----------



## abcnews (Jan 30, 2011)

When we had small children - we would bring their car seat, and also a lot of children's books to read to them, and small toys. But we kept them in the car seat while they were on the train, since they were kind of trained at an early age to ride on trips in a car seat. That also required purchasing a child's ticket (1/2 price).

I would really recommend that you upgrade to a Roomette. The cost is reasonable and it also includes all meals (nice), use of a shower, free bottled spring water, juice, coffee, hot water for tea, pillows linens, etc... It's a good deal. The roomette fee would cover meals for both of you. They might even throw in something for the little guy too.

Sometimes when you compare the difference, and take out the actual cost of meals - it's not too much difference.


----------



## amamba (Jan 30, 2011)

I would definitely consider bringing a car seat with a 5 point harness for a 2 year old. Just put the car seat in the coach seat in the window. You won't be able to strap it in, though, so I am not sure how much of a concern that would be.


----------



## FunNut (Jan 30, 2011)

I would never, ever take a long train trip, with a toddler, in coach. Do get a roomette. Your child will be much safer and more comfortable in a roomette, as will you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 30, 2011)

abcnews said:


> I would really recommend that you upgrade to a Roomette. The cost is reasonable and it also includes all meals (nice), use of a shower, free bottled spring water, juice, coffee, hot water for tea, pillows linens, etc... It's a good deal. The roomette fee would cover meals for both of you. Sometimes when you compare the difference, and take out the actual cost of meals - it's not too much difference.


Too bad the standard Amtrak menu is virtually devoid of fresh and nutritious foods but chock full of heavily refined preprocessed frozen junk food. The kids menu is even worse than the regular menu in this regard. Seems like a *major* oversight to me on the part of Amtrak.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 30, 2011)

FunNut said:


> I would never, ever take a long train trip, with a toddler, in coach. Do get a roomette. Your child will be much safer and more comfortable in a roomette, as will you.


And the sanity of other pax in the Coach will be preserved as well.


----------



## dlynbid (Jan 30, 2011)

On a recent trip, I observed a mom secure the carseat to the coach seat some bungee type cords. Wasn't firmly secured, but it kept the carseat attached to the seat.

HOWEVER, if you can, go for the roomette. You will have a much more enjoyable ride.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 31, 2011)

The trip from Chicago to Los Angeles takes three days and two nights. I would not want to travel with a toddler in coach for that long of a trip. Bite the bullet and go for a bedroom. There will be enough room for your husband, yourself and your small child or try to get the family bedroom that has even more room. I know that it will add cost to the trip but using our kind members Amsnag website you can check prices, dates and get the lowest price. When considering a sleeper remember that three days of meals are included for all of you .


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree that a sleeper would be better if you can afford it, but if you can't don't worry about taking coach. It isn't as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I agree that a sleeper would be better if you can afford it, but if you can't don't worry about taking coach. It isn't as bad as people make it out to be.


:lol: Ryan,

No, it's not *that* bad. :unsure: But with a two-year-old, for me, a three day two night trip would be unbearable in coach. I'd rather walk.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 31, 2011)

After seeing a hundred completely unrelated coach topics twisted into a hundred unsolicited pro-sleeper pep rallies I've come to wonder if we should create a coach-only area that would cater to coach class passengers without perpetually lobbying them into becoming thin skinned sleeper-only tenderfoots. In an era of scarce jobs and dwindling paychecks this sort of hard-sell patronizing is especially unattractive in my view. Not everyone who comes to AU is sitting on a large retirement account. Not everyone who visits will be willing to give up half of their future trips just so that they can travel exclusively in sleeper compartments. Not everyone who asks about coach class accommodations is secretly longing to be sold on buying a sleeper compartment for double or triple the cost. If the OP asks about sleepers vs. coach then by all means lobby them as hard as you want, but if they inquire exclusively about coach issues then perhaps we could put the sleeper rally on hold until such time as they actually inquire about them?


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 31, 2011)

daxomni said:


> After seeing a hundred completely unrelated coach topics twisted into a hundred unsolicited pro-sleeper pep rallies I've come to wonder if we should create a coach-only area that would cater to coach class passengers without perpetually lobbying them into becoming thin skinned sleeper-only tenderfoots. In an era of scarce jobs and dwindling paychecks this sort of hard-sell patronizing is especially unattractive in my view. Not everyone who comes to AU is sitting on a large retirement account. Not everyone who visits will be willing to give up half of their future trips just so that they can travel exclusively in sleeper compartments. Not everyone who asks about coach class accommodations is secretly longing to be sold on buying a sleeper compartment for double or triple the cost. If the OP asks about sleepers vs. coach then by all means lobby them as hard as you want, but if they inquire exclusively about coach issues then perhaps we could put the sleeper rally on hold until such time as they actually inquire about them?


Relax. We are here to be helpful not lobby for everyone to take sleepers. We are in no way demeaning people who chose the coach route and we have nothing to gain by suggesting sleepers. In this case a couple with a 2 yr old will be taking a cross country trip. There are those here than believe that under these circumstance a sleeper might be easier and more convenient for them.

There is certainly nothing wrong with Amtrak coach for adults and children on a day trip but it could be a long hard trip with a toddler to LOS. It does cost roughly 3x the price so if it is not in their budget so be it. All we are saying is that if you can afford a sleeper it might end up being a better solution. I would not take more than an overnight trip in coach with a toddler. IMO it would be torture.

Perhaps this discussion might connvince them that driving is the better option but whatever they choose we certainly wish them a great trip.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 31, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Relax. We are here to be helpful not lobby for everyone to take sleepers.


Hey, all I can do is point out how this looks from _outside_ AU's echo chamber. Choosing to believe it or not is entirely up to you.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> We are in no way demeaning people who chose the coach route


That's particularly rich, considering your posting history.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > We are in no way demeaning people who chose the coach route
> ...


A preference for sleepers and pointing out what I view as an advantage makes no judgement on the quality of coach travel or those that prefer it. I take coach all the time on the NE corridor to D.C. or for day trips on the Pennsylvanian.

If you can get a good nights sleep in a chair on the LD trains then its an easy and economical way to go. The majority of people on the train do it this way.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 31, 2011)

I will say that in coach the toddler age kids usually do better than the adults. curl up on the floor at your feet and they are fine. Also, a little more wiggle room in the daytime. I am assuming that the kid is not a whiner and screamed, because that makes a problem for everybody else.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 31, 2011)

ThayerATM said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that a sleeper would be better if you can afford it, but if you can't don't worry about taking coach. It isn't as bad as people make it out to be.
> ...


I thought it was under 48 hours..more like 43 or so. How does that become three days/two nights? It's more like a day and half and two nights.

To original poster--go for it. You should do just fine.

Dan


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 1, 2011)

Kitty

Just to let you know if you need a changing table you will find them in the restrooms of the Superliner cars (the two level cars) but as having worked for Amtrak for 35 years and on the Superliner waste system since the cars came out.

*I need to alert you that you MUST NOT dispose of any diapers into the toilets. They are not built to handle any thing but human waste and the supplied toilet paper.* I have had the fortunate opportunity to unplug hundreds of these systems. If the system plugs up with anything it can have serious consequences, failure of the toilets in the whole car and even overflowing waste on the lower level with the stench causing the whole car to not be fit for use.

I like the idea of using bungee cords to secure a car seat.

Enjoy your trip, I was probably 3 when I took my first train trip(in coach) and still remember some of it! *Please* heed my words regarding the toilets.

Thanks


----------



## LucindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

daxomni said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Relax. We are here to be helpful not lobby for everyone to take sleepers.
> ...


Actually as a newbie, I agree with you , after being here only a week, if you read only this site, unless you can travel with a sleeper, you are going to have a miserable time... I would suggest a coach only section. We have decided to drive as it became pretty apparent from reading here that traveling with kids is discouraged unless you have a sleeper.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 1, 2011)

LucindaH said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


I, for one, really hate to see you do that. We made a few long distance trips by car with toddlers, and would not have if trains had been reasonable for the to/from. Being able to work the wiggles out from time to time can be done on the train, but you have to stop the car and get out to do it with the kid. I have, when considerably younger done the coast to coast by myself in coach. Not that bad. In fact, felt quite relaxed at the end of the trip. Wife made a one night plus half day coach trip with two kids, 1 and 3, by coach quite a while back, of course, and went fine. Have done a couple overnights on the Crescent, seen quite a few families, or women alone with kids doing it. No real problems. (Have also been on some 13 hour flights where people had little ones. If you work in another country and have you family with you, how do you think you and family travel?)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2011)

As someone who has done it before, I wholeheartedly agree with George.

Don't let the naysayers (who in many cases probably have very little experience in Coach) dissuade you from doing something that thousands of people do every day.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


Right. Calling them "little people" and "lower classes" is a term of endearment, I'm sure. 



dlagrua said:


> Why would you want to sit in coach with all the little people when you paid a premium for your own private sleeper that has a chair and couch/bed and you are in a first class setting where all the aristocrats are!!!!!!





dlagrua said:


> Earlier this year we rode the NE regional coach to DC and returned "business class" We really didn't see that much of an advantage except that you don't find many of the lower classes there. You already have a good amount of room on any train. On an airlime flight they cram you in like an animal.





dlagrua said:


> Roger Dodger the III said:
> 
> 
> > Not to sound like a snob but why would you want to be in coach when you have a nice first class room to sit in that's quiet (Ok relatively quiet) and a private toilet. Personally if I have the opportunity on LD trains I always make sure I have a room where I can work on my computer or listen to my iTunes.
> ...


I'd no more take your advice on a LD trip in coach than I would take swimming advice from someone that grew up in a desert and has never seen water.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I'd no more take your advice on a LD trip in coach than I would take swimming advice from someone that grew up in a desert and has never seen water.


I love it, I love it, I love it.

My favorite life experience of this sort of disconnect was a particular psychologist who wanted to tell us how to deal with marriage and child raising issues. He was divorced and childless. How about, do it and then talk about it. There is a lot about the subject that does not come out of a book.


----------



## dan72 (Feb 1, 2011)

A lot of it depends on the personality of your child. How is he with long car rides? I've found in my own personal experience that's a pretty good indication, but every child is different. My oldest son is currently 11, high functioning autistic, and deals with ADHD. His brother, who is 7 is a typical energetic child. Who is the easier traveler - my 11 year old! Like me, he loves staring out the window and watching the world go by. Our 7-year old gets bored with it quickly and he's the one we need to keep busy and make sure he's sleeping well and taking naps. Our trip from St. Paul to Flagstaff last year was a hybrid of coach and sleeper. While my oldest was ready to take the trip for several years, we waited for a couple extra so our youngest could handle it. Again, just personalities at play. I've never seen anyone attempt using a car seat in a coach seat. I've just watched them bring them on and stow them. Your child might like being able to better see out the window if you use one.

If your child likes to travel, that will be a big help for you. If you happen to deal with a meltdown, there are bathrooms in the lower level you can take him to if you do need a little privacy to get things calmed down.

And while I have no desire to get involved with the coach vs. sleeper bantering that this topic seems to have degraded into, one poster made a valid point to check your costs. If you plan on going to the dining car, or even the lounge car for every meal, it will add up very quickly - especially for 2 adults and one child. You MIGHT come out paying for a sleeper and getting the meals included. Then again if it a peak time, you might just be paying a lot of extra money you don't wish to spend. Either way, it might not hurt to research it.

Also, you MAY be able to upgrade during the trip if you change your mind. You can check with the conductor and if you have a willing one, you might be able to score a room at the lowest bucket. Again, just throwing that out there as something to keep in as an option. I personally have not attempted it, but I know others on this board have. In my travels, I have seen a lot of young ones sleeping overnight in coach with parents and overall, they seem to handle it pretty well. Of course, there are always exceptions.

If you decide to make the trip, have a great time and I'm sure your little boy will never forget it! Be sure to let us know how it went.

Dan


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 1, 2011)

LucindaH said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


Aloha

While a sleeper is more comfortable, Coach is OK, depending on a number of circumstances. The more flexible the body the better. Another thing none of us ere can tell how well your toddler will react. If your is a quiet one things will go well, If yours is a "squirmier" maybe not.

Since I turned 50 I have done several overnights in coach,with no problems, guess I have been lucky to have well behaved youngsters in these coaches, and I enjoyed seeing them observe everything around them.


----------



## chandj (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to add that you can just as easily annoy your neighbors in a sleeper car, too, if you have the right toddler! Hubby and I had a bedroom and a 2 year old on the Empire Builder--he melted on the first night out of Chi and there was no stopping him. He cried inconsolably for about 2 hours when I'm sure all our neighbors were trying to settle in for some peace and quiet. I'm sorry the OP decided to go by car--I'm sure from my experiences with small children in coach she would have been fine and met some nice people as well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Big Iron (Feb 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> As someone who has done it before, I wholeheartedly agree with George.
> 
> Don't let the naysayers (who in many cases probably have very little experience in Coach) dissuade you from doing something that thousands of people do every day.


I'm going to pile on and support the original poster going coach. When I was a toddler, with my twin brother and older brother by two years, we would take trips to Illinois from Virginia to see my grandparents. In the Summer we would drive, winter take the train, mostly coach. Granted, not as long a trip as the OP is proposing. I asked my mother which mode she preferred back in the day and train was by far the winner. More room, relaxed, food readily available, etc..

The coach seats will be plenty safe and comfortable for your child........and for you too.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 1, 2011)

Dan O said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Dan,

You're right, and I'll concede part of your point. I look at it this way ---

If it involves *part of one day*, then a *night*, then *all of the next day*, then that *night*, then *part of the next day*, it's a three day and two night trip to me. To me the Lake Shore Limited between ROC and CHI, the City of New Orleans, and Coast Starlight between EMY and SEA aren't LONG train trips, but they do involve part of one day, that night, and part of the next day, so to me those are two day, one night trips. With the current "adjusted" schedule, the Coast Starlight might currently be called, in my parlance, a one night, one day trip.


----------



## Karl1459 (Feb 2, 2011)

Coach is great. Romette better.

If you can lobby the coach attendent to let you have a seat at the rear of the coach, or just in front of the stairwell, you may be able to make a little nest area behind the seat for the critter. Also there is a little extra leg room at the front of the car and behind the stairwell. Falling out of the seat should be no big deal, no more than falling out of a recliner chair at home. The train should not be making any quick stops or changes of elevation that would throw anyone out of their seat. Do remember that there is freedom to move about which young kids need for long trips. Bring a couple of toys (including a train related one if possible... kids learn from playing and this will help them relate to the trip) and some interactive craft or games.


----------



## dlagrua (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryan said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...



Your reply shows that you have absolutely no sense of humor! Lighten up, laugh and you'll feel better.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

LucindaH said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


I hope you change your mind!






I do admit a room is better, but coach is OK too. And as mentioned, also factor in the food cost in your comparison. Assuming you both eat 3 meals per day in the Dining car, you need to add the following:


3 dinners @ approx $17 each for 2 people = $102
2 breakfasts @ approx $10 each for 2 people = $40
1 lunch @ approx $12 each for 2 people = $24
Thus, this added cost of $166 + must also be considered. And if you drive, I can almost be sure you would spend more than $166 on food and hotels!

BTW: I've done coach myself many times. And do you really think that I travel in the "Penthouse Suite" (on the 3rd level) and there is a "Pool and Spa" below the lower level?




It's called "humor"!





BTW #2: I may say "little people" are being cheap, but as many here on AU know - I am one of the cheapest people you will ever meet!


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Assuming you both eat 3 meals per day in the Dining car, you need to add the following:
> 
> 
> 3 dinners @ approx $17 each for 2 people = $102
> ...


Who in their right mind would eat that many meals in the diner while traveling coach? You may as well leave your wallet

on the table and allow Amtrak to dip into it at leisure. The "food value" you get with a sleeper is not what the menu prices are

of the things you order, it's the price of what you _would_ have spent if you were riding coach. Lots of LD coach pax bring sandwiches,

fruit, chips, cookies, etc and supplement it with one or two meals in the diner and a few items from the cafe car.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you both eat 3 meals per day in the Dining car, you need to add the following:
> ...


OK, scrap that. They would probably go to the cafe and buy a sandwich, chips, drinks, and a snack to eat (that is only a few items, right



) - and have their bill come to $15 or $20 instead!


----------



## DET63 (Feb 2, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you both eat 3 meals per day in the Dining car, you need to add the following:
> ...


And if you brown-bag it (so to speak) the cost differential between coach and a sleeper becomes much greater.

As far as getting rid of disposable diapers is concerned, I would assume that the plea not to flush would also apply to female travelers with their pads during "that time of the month," if you know what I mean.


----------



## Alice (Feb 2, 2011)

Lucinda, Add me to the list of people who are sorry you decided to drive.

I'm one of those adults with no kids who doesn't really like them. And now I usually travel by sleeper. But I do walk through coach on the way to lounge cars and also to look out the back window sometimes. Lots of single parents with children of all ages travel coach. They make up nests in the seats. Often the kids from different families make friends. I think your children will be easier to handle in coach than in a car. On other threads, parents have suggested different ways to keep your kids occupied, favorite games, coloring books, that kind of thing. Sure, sometimes a kid is noisy. Well, that isn't limited to trains and you probably already know how to handle those situations so something disruptive to the whole car doesn't last all night.


----------



## PA Traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

On the EB last year, a woman in the roomette across from us had a fairly young infant, not a toddler. She had always traveled coach before on what was a common run for her on an overnight trip somewhere between Montana and Minnesota. Her thoughts were that she would never travel in coach again now that she had a child. This was an infant, though. Since I have a 17-month old granddaughter, I can see the advantages of coach and roomette were I to travel with her. Coach would give her a little more freedom to move; a roomette would confine her more than she would like. Probably one of the bedrooms would be best, I would guess, but they are a lot harder to get, from what I've been able to tell.

We have done coach on a daily run, say from Pittsburgh to DC, but roomettes from Pittsburgh to Seattle and back. I don't think I could handle coach for that long a trip, but I'm not a good sleeper, so a roomette is much better for me at night.


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 2, 2011)

DET63 said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...



The Superliner waste system can only handle human waste and the toilet paper that Amtrak uses. I'm the guy that wrote the previous posts about my years of experiences working on the system. I even gave a presentation in Philadelphia to management regarding the system and the effectiveness of the modifications that have been done over the years. So please do not put anything but human waste and the supplied toilet paper into the bowl as the results of foreign objects can be catastrophic to the system. Use the waste container in each washroom for all other objects.

I have enjoyed many trips in coach from the time I was 3 and that was almost 60 years ago. It even can be fun, perhaps the children can even meet some others that are close in age for the older ones and develop a new friend or two!

Use your brain and take the train!

You can PM me with any questions.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, everyone -

Thanks so much for the advice. We're still planning on traveling via train to California, but we decided to compromise and get a roomette for Mama and Baby Boy Blue (our 2-year old) and a coach ticket for Dad. We hadn't considered a roomette before (due to the cost), but we're starting to panic thinking that we'll have a screaming toddler running down the aisles annoying the other passengers. And, our little guy is really a sweet-natured, happy boy who would love watching people and the scenery MOST of the time. But, it's the rest of the time that worries us. He probably could use a place to spread out his toys and play or take a nap without a lot of activity going around him. I guess this means that I can't sit with Dad, but I hope that I can have Dad babysit in coach for a while so that I can take a break once in a while. Does anyone know if I can do that? I'm also hoping that they'll let Dad have Baby Boy Blue's free meals as our little guy has a small appetite and is still eating from my plate. Or can't Dad even sit with us in the dining car? We're never traveled by train before, so we don't know what to expect.

Thanks again for everyone's help.

K.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 2, 2011)

Kitty,

If you call Amtrak you should be able to get all three of you booked into the roomette if you like. But please do not go into that blindly either, things will be snug. Very snug!

If you've seen the old Superman shows where he runs into an old style phone booth, take 2 and a half of those phone booths, push them together, and that's about the size of the roomette. So again, it would be very snug with 3 people in the roomette and there are only 2 seats. Take a look at Amtrak's websitefor the actual demensions of the room, as well as a virtual tour, before you make any decision to try and put 3 into the room.


----------



## Chatter163 (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> If you've seen the old Superman shows where he runs into an old style phone booth, take 2 and a half of those phone booths, push them together, and that's about the size of the roomette. So again, it would be very snug with 3 people in the roomette and there are only 2 seats. Take a look at Amtrak's websitefor the actual demensions of the room, as well as a virtual tour, before you make any decision to try and put 3 into the room.


An excellent caveat from our moderator. (However, being a fan of old Superman and Batman days, I must point out that in fact, Superman never once on television changed into his costume in a phone booth.)


----------



## Dan O (Feb 3, 2011)

> Dan,
> 
> You're right, and I'll concede part of your point. I look at it this way ---
> 
> If it involves *part of one day*, then a *night*, then *all of the next day*, then that *night*, then *part of the next day*, it's a three day and two night trip to me. To me the Lake Shore Limited between ROC and CHI, the City of New Orleans, and Coast Starlight between EMY and SEA aren't LONG train trips, but they do involve part of one day, that night, and part of the next day, so to me those are two day, one night trips. With the current "adjusted" schedule, the Coast Starlight might currently be called, in my parlance, a one night, one day trip.


I guess we count differently. If I leave in the mid-afternoon of one day, am on the train all the next day and wake up in LA in the morning, I don't think that is anything more than 2 days. In fact, a bit less than two days or I'd be arriving in LA around noon or later. Semantics.

Dano


----------



## LucindaH (Feb 6, 2011)

I wasnt the OP, but thank you all for your advice. I am reconsidering take the train, albeit coach. We just cant swing the sleeper and I really want the kids to see their Nana before she passes. My 4 and almost 7 yr olds are awesome travelers, but I do worry about the 14 month old...we will see, thanks so much!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent! I think that you'll find the train far superior to driving, even in coach.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2011)

LucindaH said:


> I wasnt the OP, but thank you all for your advice. I am reconsidering take the train, albeit coach. We just cant swing the sleeper and I really want the kids to see their Nana before she passes. My 4 and almost 7 yr olds are awesome travelers, but I do worry about the 14 month old...we will see, thanks so much!


Lucinda,

I'm glad to hear that you are reconsidering things!  While I've personally never done an overnight in coach, the simple reality is that plenty of families do exactly what you're considering every year. Yes, I won't deny that sleepers are nicer. But just like if one is considering a hotel for a night, one doesn't pick the Plaza in NY when one can only afford the Best Western.

Learn as much as you can about the train; get the older kids to pack some of their favorite toys, books, coloring books, etc into a small backpack that they can carry; and then sit back and enjoy the ride. I'm sure you'll find it far easier to deal with the 14 month old's needs while on the train than if you're sitting behind the wheel of your car.

Regarding learning about the trains, in addition to reading things around here and asking questions, you might also want to check out these hints & tips from OTOL.


----------



## Tara (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you so much about the advice of a sleeper/roomette. My daughter will be traveling from Ca. to Chicago with a 2 yr old with tons of energy.....it would make for a long exhausting trip for everyone.....


----------

